#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Prediction of jee mains 2013 rank

## manoharkumar

My JEE mains score is 152 and my CBSE board marks is 94.6 . My home state is Jharkhand. What
will by my JEE Mains rank ?





  Similar Threads: VITEEE 2014 Question paper & solution key - VIT 2014 Rank Prediction JEE main 2013 rank prediction! Please Help jee main 2013 rank prediction MHT CET Rank Predictor 2013 | MHT CET 2013 Expected Rank VITEEE 2012 Question paper & solution key - VIT 2012 Rank Prediction

----------


## Alina gill

> My JEE mains score is 152 and my CBSE board marks is 94.6 . My home state is Jharkhand. What
> will by my JEE Mains rank ?


Hey,
     Your rank would be around 30000..... What is your preferred branch ??

----------


## rajendra khanorkar

i got 173 in JEE mains and 86% in Board exams. I am from Maharastra and belong to OBC PL tell me which NIT i may get

----------


## Kash chopra

> i got 173 in JEE mains and 86% in Board exams. I am from Maharastra and belong to OBC PL tell me which NIT i may get


Hey, 
       your rank would be around 22000...... because of your category and domicile quota u have fair chance ti get nit nagpur..... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## Ankur134

Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
plz do reply

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
> plz do reply


Your rank will be around 21000...With this rank u have fair chances to get nit ... What is your preferred branch ??

----------


## chaitanya ivvala

hi iam an obc iam geting 98 in advance can i get any iits or iit hyd in reservation catagoery what about my rank?????????????

----------


## lalit1794

my jee mains marks are 196 ,with 88.4% in cbse ,what rank can I get ?

----------


## Era Gill

> my jee mains marks are 196 ,with 88.4% in cbse ,what rank can I get ?


Your rank will be approx 17000...... What is your home state??

----------


## Ankur134

_Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?_
General category...
what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit.....

----------


## Era Gill

> hi iam an obc iam geting 98 in advance can i get any iits or iit hyd in reservation catagoery what about my rank?????????????


It is depend upon iit's cutoffs .......

----------

